# Help with working out network driver and hardware



## hulleyrob (Sep 3, 2021)

I cant seem to find a way to work this out:

So I checked the network interfaces on my box and its showing re0 as the main interface. (running pfsense with other network cards showing igb'x')

I thought that's odd as they should all be intel interfaces.

How can I check what the interface hardware is and what driver it is using?

The motherboard is PRIME-X470-PRO and shows intel gigabit ethernet on the website.

Any help appreciated

Rob


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 3, 2021)

```
pciconf -lv | grep -A1 -B3 network
```


----------



## hulleyrob (Sep 3, 2021)

Top man.

Well its definitely a Realtek Nic.

Hmm maybe this is not the board I thought it was.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2021)

hulleyrob said:


> Hmm maybe this is not the board I thought it was.


sysutils/dmidecode can often be used to identify the board. Then you don't have to open the machine to have a look. 

For example:

```
Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 15 bytes
Base Board Information
        Manufacturer: MSI
        Product Name: C847MS-E33 (MS-7835)
        Version: 1.0
        Serial Number: To be filled by O.E.M.
        Asset Tag: To be filled by O.E.M.
        Features:
                Board is a hosting board
                Board is replaceable
        Location In Chassis: To be filled by O.E.M.
        Chassis Handle: 0x0003
        Type: Motherboard
        Contained Object Handles: 0
```


----------



## hulleyrob (Sep 10, 2021)

Hey I didn't realise that worked on FreeBSD.

So it is the X470-Pro after all. Why the onboard Nic was showing as Re0 I dont know then. 


> Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 15 bytes
> Base Board Information
> Manufacturer: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
> Product Name: PRIME X470-PRO
> ...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2021)

dmesg | grep re0
can also be interesting


----------



## hulleyrob (Sep 10, 2021)

Right I was on the wrong box, they boards are the opposite way round to what I thought. 

That explains it all.

Thanks everyone some very useful stuff in this thread.


----------

